# CAIR: Islamists Fooling the Establishment



## evangilder (Mar 16, 2006)

It's a long article, but a must read if you are concerned about safety and security. At the bottom of this page is the link to part 2.

http://www.frontpagemag.com/Articles/ReadArticle.asp?ID=21528


----------

